

What does your OS X dock look like? - thmzlt

I have just switched back from a Linux (Arch) to OS X, and I was wondering what applications you usually have sitting in the dock.
======
aeontech
Dock is usually hidden, use Quicksilver [<http://qsapp.com/>] to launch
programs and run common operations on files.

Common software used - iTerm/DTerm, Textmate, assorted browsers, Zend
Studio/Rubymine/Netbeans, Adium, Colloquy, zsh, CS5, Caffeine, Dropbox, GitX,
Hex Fiend, Skitch, NetNewsWire, Parallels Desktop...

~~~
peritpatrio
I'd like to recommend Alfred App [<http://www.alfredapp.com/>] as an
alternative for Quicksilver.

~~~
aeontech
I've seen it before, but haven't tried it. What do you like better about it
than QS?

~~~
peritpatrio
I found the general user experience more pleasant and Alfred easier to
configure for my needs. QS did (and probably still does) a good job, but I
wouldn't switch back anymore.

------
daleharvey
I actually paid $10 to get rid off the dock, most of the common ways to get
rid of it kept breaking in various ways.

I feel kinda used about paying for that

------
zephjc
<http://i.imgur.com/bzGxO.png>

Minecraft, WoW, Steam - you know, the essentials.

------
kamechan
i'm a south paw myself, but not for long. ditching my macbook pro, buying a
thinkpad x220, and going back to ubuntu.

<http://imgur.com/FnSyK>

